# Do you go through a list from Top to Bottom or Bottom to Top?



## 800sexy (Dec 19, 2017)

I am just trying to figure out if it is based on the types or it is a preference totally unrelated to their types.
Doesn't mean one is smarter than the other, just want to see how it is.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I actually like starting somewhere in the middle and depending on my mood, either skim upwards and then downwards, or the other way around. I don't like reading lists chronologically. Voted bottom to top.


----------



## blackpussy (Apr 6, 2018)

It's not type based. It's called preference. It's more like being right handed or left handed. Being black, yellow or white.

It's top to bottom.

Like who would exactly read from the bottom? Seriously.


----------



## 800sexy (Dec 19, 2017)

blackpussy said:


> It's not type based. It's called preference. It's more like being right handed or left handed. Being black, yellow or white.
> 
> It's top to bottom.
> 
> Like who would exactly read from the bottom? Seriously.


It's hard for me to go from top to bottom.
Even in bed LOOL


----------



## 800sexy (Dec 19, 2017)

Jaune Valjaune said:


> I actually like starting somewhere in the middle and depending on my mood, either skim upwards and then downwards, or the other way around. I don't like reading lists chronologically. Voted bottom to top.


That is very interesting, but would you not feel like you might miss out something? like maybe lose track of what Middle you started from?


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm usually so curious at what's in the bottom that i directly scroll to the bottom...

When i answer questions in a list, i answer them very random, a question here and a question there. I don't care about order. Chaos rule in INFP's land.


----------



## Tyche (May 12, 2011)

Top to bottom you lawless heathens.


----------



## blackpussy (Apr 6, 2018)

800sexy said:


> It's hard for me to go from top to bottom.
> Even in bed LOOL


I always go to top. Head first then shaft


----------



## 800sexy (Dec 19, 2017)

blackpussy said:


> I always go to top. Head first then shaft


I shouldve been born in Australia


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

I do not have any real specific order when going through lists.


----------



## nep2une (Jun 15, 2017)

Bottom to top. I've done this while taking tests (like when you read passages, I go to the questions first) and sometimes while reading threads. I think there's a couple reasons why.

1. Trying to find the main idea/what I'm suppose to be looking for.
2. Seeing how long it is.
3. Overwhelmed by too much information and somehow, reversing it and going backwards is more tolerable for me.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

800sexy said:


> That is very interesting, but would you not feel like you might miss out something? like maybe lose track of what Middle you started from?


Yeah, sometimes I forget what I've read already from the middle so I usually end up reading some parts of the middle twice.


----------



## blackpussy (Apr 6, 2018)

800sexy said:


> I shouldve been born in Australia


My crush doesn't give me Australian kiss


----------



## 800sexy (Dec 19, 2017)

nep2une said:


> Bottom to top. I've done this while taking tests (like when you read passages, I go to the questions first) and sometimes while reading threads. I think there's a couple reasons why.
> 
> 1. Trying to find the main idea/what I'm suppose to be looking for.
> 2. Seeing how long it is.
> 3. Overwhelmed by too much information and somehow, reversing it and going backwards is more tolerable for me.


That makes sense!
totally relatable


----------



## 800sexy (Dec 19, 2017)

blackpussy said:


> My crush doesn't give me Australian kiss


That is why I was born in the first place.
On my way.
do not worry!


----------



## blackpussy (Apr 6, 2018)

800sexy said:


> That is why I was born in the first place.
> On my way.
> do not worry!


He's amateur virgin. He's scared of vagina


----------



## Rydori (Aug 7, 2017)

Who the fuck reads starting from the bottom?


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

Top to bottom.

We learn to read that way, right?


----------



## LonelySpaceEmperor (Jan 4, 2018)

I begin 3/4 in and read backwards till I reach the half, then I starf fresh from the beginning. I skip the fourth quarter until I've read the bottom.

e: I do similar to what nep2une wrote above.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I tend to glance through and start wherever something catches my eye. It also depends on whether it's important to do whatever it is in order or not.


----------

